# Fiberglass work



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

So it turns out I need a new transom on my boat that I've had for less than a month. Does anyone know someone that does fiberglass work for a reasonable price? I've been told it might be able to be done for $4-500, but I don't know if that's realistic or not. I considered doing it myself with one of the pourable compounds, but decided the integrity of the transom is too important to mess around with. I'll post a pic of the transom with measurements when I get home, but wanted to get this on here. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What size and kind of boat? The 4 to 5 hundred is way low for a correctly replaced transom. It's a major job and requires a qualified person to do it and have it done correctly.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

hmmm, I just posted this query on the classic mako site:
http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=43982

Lots of transom replacement information there, and other sites with a quick google search, but the options are a bit bewildering. I am looking into doing this myself sometime this winter. $4-500 in materials only might be a low end figure.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Fiberglass repair*

I recommend Big Mike's Fiberglass (850-206-4499). His shop is located at our marina (Harbor View Marine). He has been doing fiberglass work as long as I have been detailing boats. He comes highly recommended!!! 

Liz's Boat Detail:thumbup: 
850-602-7429
[email protected]
http://facebook.com/lizboatdetail


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The material will be at least the $400.00 to $500.00 posted.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

It's looking more and more like it will be best to cut my losses, sell the motors, trailer and anything else I can off the boat and scrap it. Not exactly the way I pictured my first boat.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

hey, before you give up, 
what kind of boat, age, size, anything else bad beside the transom?
willing to try yourself? Time?
good advice from experienced folks on here, a lot more experienced than I.

flip side, it is a buyers market right now you might find a better starting point.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

It's a 1987 Chapparal Fisherman, about 20'. As far as I know there is nothing else wrong with it, but I could be missing something else too. I'll get a pic up when I have a chance.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Need good pix's. $400 to $500? Yea Right! Not a chance.

A sheet of 1 1/2in Coosa [26lb density] is $425 alone. That is just a sheet of material.

The job is over 10X the number you were thinking. Yes $5000. I bet you didn't pay that for the boat?


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Ok, finally got a pic up. The beam is about 92", and the vertical measurement is 18 1/2" from the bottom tip to where the motor is hanging. Not sure if the upper sides would need anything, but they are about 10 1/2" up to the rub rail. Seems like there for sure wouldn't be any transom material above that. The boat is a 1987 Chapparal Fisherman 198. And X-Shark, you are correct; I did not pay $5k for the whole thing.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If you like the boat, keep it and repair it. I would be careful and fish it until winter. Then pull the cap and replace the core from the inside. A sheet of marine ply is $75 for 3/4" at Builders Supply on palafox. I am 100% against ever cutting the deck, transom skin anything. That is why i say pull the cap. I am about to start a semi rebuild on my V20, and part of that is transom work. Its hard to get rid of a scrap boat. I have an 18' for $50 that nobody wants.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

call Born Again Boats	Cantonment, FL (850) 266-4691
tell him Hunter Maples sent you (with the polar tunnel hull).. he just completely rebuilt my polar all composite stringers and ribs, vacuum foam between the stringers, new composite floor, non-skid deck, and fixed a crack in the hull for $1700.. he did excellent work and fast! had about a month turn around on my boat and couldn't be happier... i was in the same position as you, i loved the layout of my boat and didn't want to scrap it.. i saw several of the boats he was working on when i visited with him several times and all the work he did looked great and is very knowledgeable. he is a younger guy, but a nice christian guy that is not out to screw you. i still don't see how he made a profit on my boat but if he was happy with the price i dang sure am!! its solid as it can be now and would still float if it was cut in half... he was about 1/4 of the price and had the fastest turnaround out of the 7 shops i called..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am 100% against ever cutting the deck, transom skin anything.


I understand your concern's.....But....You will never get a Mako apart like that.

With all the foam injected into them, it acts like glue.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

ya...if foam is around anything it won't come loose, or out. Dynamic and myself just did a full tank replacement on a 25' contender and pulling fuel lines out when foam was poured over or around them was a MOTHAf&*$%!!!!!!!!! But If ya gonna learn, go for it!!!and read up!!!:thumbsup: oh ya, don't forget to take pics' and post em' for us to see:thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> I understand your concern's.....But....You will never get a Mako apart like that.
> 
> With all the foam injected into them, it acts like glue.


Gotta love Wellcraft they shot just enough right under the floor where the rodboxes are to make it pure hell running wires. However i plan to foam every unused inch in the dead space between stringers. I wont use the "u" word but she should stay afloat if anything bad happens. Although she might roll belly up.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Although she might roll belly up. __________________


It will.

Here's a pix that shows a '80 Model 25 mako. the alum fill / Vent lines are being replaced, but it shows the foam ALL the way up the sides of the boat.











And here you can see the actually size of that area, after the foam was removed from there for running new Fuel / Vent hoses.











New hatch installed.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Thanks reel dedicated; I'll give him a call to see how much I'd be looking at.


----------

